# Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2019



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2019 às 11:26)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2019 às 13:23)

Estremoz: temperatura mínima durante a madrugada de 17,2 ºC, constituindo assim novo de recorde de temperatura mínima mais alta para o mês de Novembro (8,5 ºC acima do valor médio da temperatura mínima para o mês de Novembro; o anterior recorde era de 16,7 ºC do dia 04-11-2016).

Edit (13h50): Notável aumento da intensidade do vento... As nuvens correm agora pelo céu


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2019 às 15:45)

Estremoz: muita chuva por agora... mas pelo radar deixará de chover dentro de um quarto de hora.


----------



## redragon (1 Nov 2019 às 15:57)

Elvas a pingar, nada de especial. A chuva que davam primeiro na  quarta, dps na quinta e agora hj.... Qse 0 mm....


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2019 às 17:31)

Estou por Évora hoje, as 16h prai caiu um aguaceiro e está a chegar outro agora


----------



## david 6 (1 Nov 2019 às 17:56)

E já passou o aguaceiro em Évora


----------



## ThunderFreak (1 Nov 2019 às 18:42)

Por Vila Nova de Santo André tudo calmo. Está mesmo a entrar por baixo. 

Enviado do meu SM-G975F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (1 Nov 2019 às 18:44)

precisamos de um tempo atmosférico que reponha a normalidade no algarve...
não este fluxo tropical que nos deixa em mangas de camisa ou até calções de praia no início de novembro.

só não temos noites tropicais porque os dias são mais pequenos que as noites.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2019 às 21:07)

Boa Noite,
Dia com muitas nuvens, algum vento e aguaceiros a passar ao lado.  No entanto, há pouco choveu bem. Até ao momento ainda não choveu nada de especial ao contrário do que estava previsto...talvez de madrugada. Pelo menos, já temos água na ribeira! 
Deixo umas fotos de hoje:




Levada com um caudal muito fraquinho, mas sempre é melhor que nada. A ribeira também não corre muito, pois, ainda não choveu nada de especial. A sorte é que a mesma tem uma boa nascente.












Um dos aguaceiros que passou ao lado:





*18,3ºC* atuais.

Mínima de *17,6ºC* e Máxima de* 21,5ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2019 às 21:10)

Começou a chover, por aqui.


----------



## Tonton (1 Nov 2019 às 21:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Começou a chover, por aqui.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2019 às 21:37)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Começou a chover, por aqui.


Ainda te lembravas como é chover?  
Boa!


----------



## João Pedro (1 Nov 2019 às 21:39)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia com muitas nuvens, algum vento e aguaceiros a passar ao lado.  No entanto, há pouco choveu bem. Até ao momento ainda não choveu nada de especial ao contrário do que estava previsto...talvez de madrugada. Pelo menos, já temos água na ribeira!
> Deixo umas fotos de hoje:
> 
> ...


Está tudo tão verde ainda, a paisagem está com um ar mais primaveril que outonal. Os plátanos, alguns pelo menos, aqui no Porto já estão quase sem folhas


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2019 às 22:20)

João Pedro disse:


> Está tudo tão verde ainda, a paisagem está com um ar mais primaveril que outonal. Os plátanos, alguns pelo menos, aqui no Porto já estão quase sem folhas


Pois, o país é pequeno mas este outono vai-se resumindo a grandes diferenças.
Muito menos chuva, mais horas de sol e mais calor (especialmente durante o dia). Na semana anterior, a região Sul teve temperaturas próximas dos 30ºC e nesta última semana têm havido muitas nuvens, mas o sol vai aparecendo e as temperaturas continuam bem amenas. 
Em Leiria, as árvores também têm um aspeto mais outonal que aqui.


----------



## efcm (1 Nov 2019 às 22:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Começou a chover, por aqui.


E deu para acumular alguma coisa ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2019 às 22:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Ainda te lembravas como é chover?
> Boa!



Vi a vizinha a apanhar a roupa e batia na janela.  



efcm disse:


> E deu para acumular alguma coisa ?



A EMA acumulou 0.5 mm. 

O Foreca que segue o ECM coloca cerca de 2 mm esta noite/madrugada com a previsão a indicar trovoada entre as 4h e as 6h. https://www.foreca.com/Portugal/Olhao?details=20191102


----------



## joralentejano (1 Nov 2019 às 23:08)

Chuva miudinha neste momento. Bastante evidente o efeito orográfico no radar:






O eco de precipitação fraca/moderada que está sobre esta zona também surgiu de repente.


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Nov 2019 às 23:09)

O ECM para prever trovoadas é fraco... aqui também indicava trovoada a esta hora e nada.
Só agora é que caiu um aguaceiro, o dia não teve chuva.


----------



## Tonton (2 Nov 2019 às 00:14)

Distritos de Faro e Beja com aviso amarelo de chuva até às 6 da manhã... será desta? 

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/avisos-e-alertas-novembro-2019.10171/#post-747388


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2019 às 00:15)

Em Évora


----------



## PapoilaVerde (2 Nov 2019 às 00:21)

Em Estremoz chove.


----------



## david 6 (2 Nov 2019 às 00:41)

Chuva forte em Évora!


----------



## AMFC (2 Nov 2019 às 08:07)

Boa chuvada em Évora entre a meia noite e as 2h,  tocada a vento.


----------



## RedeMeteo (2 Nov 2019 às 09:04)

Em Évora acumulei 10mm
Em Serpa 0mm ja nao espero nada nos próximos tempos aqui...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Nov 2019 às 09:24)

O grosso da precipitação (centro depressionário da ex-Rebecka) passou mais a sul do que o esperado pelo ECMWF. Passou a sul da Costa Algarvia, mas já quase em dissipação.  

Um evento que poderia ter sido tão bom ao nível da precipitação acabou por ser um fiasco.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Nov 2019 às 09:33)

Chuviscos em Faro e acho que pouco passou disso. Vou mas é aproveitar o dia que já começa a aparecer o sol...


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Nov 2019 às 11:17)

Boas,
Não choveu nada jeito por aqui, e mais a sul também não.
E as previsões apontam já para o regresso do tempo seco.


----------



## JPAG (2 Nov 2019 às 12:27)

Bom dia. 

Bem, nem sei bem o que hei-de dizer, mas isto até agora está a correr muito mal por aqui. Tirando uns aguaceiros ontem à noite por volta da meia noite não choveu nada... 
É que nem as temperaturas são favoráveis já que têm estado dias quentes e noites amenas para a época. Parece primavera e até as árvores sentem isso já que tenho algumas árvores de fruto com rebentos novos nesta altura quando deviam estar a perder as folhas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2019 às 12:46)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O grosso da precipitação (centro depressionário da ex-Rebecka) passou mais a sul do que o esperado pelo ECMWF. Passou a sul da Costa Algarvia, mas já quase em dissipação.
> 
> Um evento que poderia ter sido tão bom ao nível da precipitação acabou por ser um fiasco.



O modelo Arome/Harmonie da AEMET colocava sempre a instabilidade a sul do Algarve em direcção ao Estreito de Gibraltar, portanto é aquele que acertou. O movimento não era bem, WE esteve mais inclinado para NWSE e daí não ser favorável estas situações.

Existe 2 situações, para alterar o panorama: 1) são as depressões descerem de latitude e aí a frente vir de SW ou W e não de NW como tem sido o caso; 2) cair uma bolsa de ar frio a oeste de Portigal e virar uma cut-off a SW de Sagres.

Curiosamente, em 2009 antes de mudar o padrão fez um sismo forte de 6.1 na falha de Gorringe, desde daí, nunca mais se mexeu, tem falta dum abanão para mudar o padrão.   Claro, que isso foi só coincidência, mas uma pessoa neste momento, já acredita em tudo.


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2019 às 14:45)

Boas,
Infelizmente, muito pouca precipitação e as previsões para os próximos dias não são animadoras. Impressionante como os bons acumulados foram desaparecendo. 
Portalegre: *3.6mm *
Netatmo: *4.3mm*
Elvas:* 7.8mm 
*
Acabou de cair um bom aguaceiro, mas rápido. E pronto, é isto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2019 às 18:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O modelo Arome/Harmonie da AEMET colocava sempre a instabilidade a sul do Algarve em direcção ao Estreito de Gibraltar, portanto é aquele que acertou. O movimento não era bem, WE esteve mais inclinado para NWSE e daí não ser favorável estas situações.
> 
> Existe 2 situações, para alterar o panorama: 1) são as depressões descerem de latitude e aí a frente vir de SW ou W e não de NW como tem sido o caso; 2) cair uma bolsa de ar frio a oeste de Portigal e virar uma cut-off a SW de Sagres.
> 
> Curiosamente, em 2009 antes de mudar o padrão fez um sismo forte de 6.1 na falha de Gorringe, desde daí, nunca mais se mexeu, tem falta dum abanão para mudar o padrão.   Claro, que isso foi só coincidência, mas uma pessoa neste momento, já acredita em tudo.


É melhor não abanar... deixa lá a falha em paz!


----------



## trovoadas (2 Nov 2019 às 18:33)

Confirma-se, pouco choveu! A terra continua dura como tudo e a vegetação em stress. Alguma erva vai despontando apenas nas zonas mais húmidas/ sombrias ou terrenos lavrados. 
Para ter alguma coisa é preciso regar e há pessoas que já não têm água.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Nov 2019 às 00:52)

Vento com algumas rajadas fortes de Oeste por aqui, ouve-se bem nas janelas quando fica mais constante. Rajada máxima de 50 km/h até agora mas neste momento a média anda nos 40 também.

14.0ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2019 às 13:56)

Por aqui, ainda caiu um aguaceiro ontem antes da meia-noite que rendeu 1 mm.


----------



## JPAG (3 Nov 2019 às 21:37)

Ainda estou à espera da chuva prevista... 

Não estava à espera de nenhum evento extraordinário, mas estava à espera de pelo menos 5 minutos de chuva. 

Hoje de manhã houve alguns períodos de morrinha. Bastante humidade no ar mas nem chegaram a ser aguaceiros. Nem deu para molhar debaixo das árvores. Pelas 11h já estava tudo seco (o vento também não ajudou...). 

A situação está a ficar crítica...


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Nov 2019 às 23:39)

Choveu fraco de madrugada, e agora volta a chuviscar com nevoeiro, mais 2 dias de  chuva fraca e disto não passamos.


----------



## Maria Elleonor (3 Nov 2019 às 23:51)

Sexta-feira a noite em Faro a temperatura rondava os 20 graus.
De repente caí uma chuvada e a temperatura caí a água super gelada, apanhei uma molha e hoje estou daquele jeito, super gripada


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2019 às 12:52)

Boas,
Começa a chover por aqui, vento moderado a forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2019 às 12:53)

Confirmo o vento moderado a forte com rajadas, rajada máxima de 56 km/h até agora, por vezes a média anda acima dos 40. Aqui mais abaixo ainda não chove.

16.9ºC.


----------



## Manuel Amador (4 Nov 2019 às 15:05)

Boa tarde

A reportar da Landeira, já é Alentejo mas mesmo na fronteira com o distrito de Setúbal

Vento insistente com rajadas mais fortes 21 graus mas o ventoe o céu nublado com perspectiva de chuva mais forte, dão uma sensação de temperaturas maus baixas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2019 às 16:44)

Acabou de passar a superfície frontal por Estremoz.  Muita chuva e algum vento... Segue-se agora o pós frontal e a chegada de frio.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2019 às 17:10)

De muita chuva é que não teve nada, o acumulado aqui não chegou aos 3mm, vamos ver se ainda vem mais alguma coisa, amanhã mais uns chuviscos.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2019 às 17:55)

Tem chovido quase todos os dias, é verdade, mas os acumulados são muito fracos. Boa chuva para os solos, mas de pouca duração.
Hoje:
Portalegre: *4.5mm*
Netatmo: *1.1mm*
Elvas:* 0.5mm *

Este evento rendeu 8.5mm na netatmo. Segue então com 6.4mm mensais e 222mm anuais.

Melhores dias virão, esperemos.


----------



## belem (4 Nov 2019 às 18:03)

Davidmpb disse:


> De muita chuva é que não teve nada, o acumulado aqui não chegou aos 3mm, vamos ver se ainda vem mais alguma coisa, amanhã mais uns chuviscos.



Pelos vistos, em Estremoz choveu mais.


----------



## JPAG (4 Nov 2019 às 18:41)

Boa tarde. 

Muita chuva parece-me um termo um pouco exagerado para o que choveu na região, de uma forma geral.. 

Por aqui o dia foi sem chuva até por volta das 16:15h. A esta hora choveu de forma fraca durante uns 10 minutos e passou a morrinha mais uns minutos. Acumulados inferiores a 1/2 mm. Mesmo assim, aqui em Vila Viçosa, estes 10 minutos foram o melhor período de todo o evento.. o que dá para ver como foi o resto... 

Ao contrário do que se passou em Estremoz e em Elvas, apesar da proximidade, durante o evento não houve nenhum período de chuva um pouco mais intenso e localizado em Vila Viçosa. Diria que nem 4 mm de chuva acumulou por aqui durante todo o evento. Na zona do Alandroal tenho uns depósitos que aproveitam a água da chuva que cai nos telhados da minha avó. Ainda choveu menos que em Vila Viçosa. Feitas as contas aos m2 de telhado e à dimensão do depósito nem deve ter havido acumulações superiores a 1mm.  

A estação NETATMO de Cheles (estação de referência para a aldeia dos meus avós dada a proximidade) tem, neste momento, um acumulado anual de 140 mm. É o equivalente a 2 ou 3 dias de chuva no noroeste do país num bom evento..  

Vamos aguardar mais uns dias para ver o que o resto do mês nos oferece.


----------



## JPAG (4 Nov 2019 às 18:44)

belem disse:


> Pelos vistos, em Estremoz choveu mais.



De acordo com a estação IPMA em Estremoz durante a tarde choveu 1.7mm. Ou seja, menos ainda que em Portalegre


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Nov 2019 às 19:05)

JPAG disse:


> De acordo com a estação IPMA em Estremoz durante a tarde choveu 1.7mm. Ou seja, menos ainda que em Portalegre


Sim pouco, atenção que estes dias também fazem falta, mas é chuva boa só para os solos, precisamos de dias de chuva com 15/20/25mm para dar vida aosa cursos de água, já não falo das barragens e claro, de chuva generalizada e que não beneficie só uma zona.
Ainda assim, a chuva tem permitido que aqui já esteja tudo verde.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2019 às 19:09)

Eu quando disse muita chuva referi-me ao facto de chover com intensidade cerca de meia hora.... depois já não voltou a chover. Mesmo assim, acho que no Sábado à tarde choveu mais do que hoje.



JPAG disse:


> De acordo com a estação IPMA em Estremoz durante a tarde choveu 1.7mm. Ou seja, menos ainda que em Portalegre



A estação não fica em Estremoz; encontra-se a cerca de 5 quilómetros para leste.

Por aqui os campos começam também a ficar com erva nova...


----------



## JPAG (4 Nov 2019 às 19:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sim pouco, atenção que estes dias também fazem falta, mas é chuva boa só para os solos, precisamos de dias de chuva com 15/20/25mm para dar vida aosa cursos de água, já não falo das barragens e claro, de chuva generalizada e que não beneficie só uma zona.



Sim, claro. Pelo menos os dias têm sido húmidos e as temperaturas bem mais baixas que há 2 ou 3 semanas. Esta humidade tem sido uma maravilha para o aparecimento de erva (sobretudo em locais já lavrados), mas o que precisamos mesmo é de chuva "a sério" durante algumas semanas. Estamos em Novembro e as barragens continuam a perder água em vez de a ganhar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2019 às 19:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e bastante vento durante a tarde. Durante a madrugada choveu fraco e acumulei 1 mm, de 1 em 1 enche a galinha o papo. 

Máxima. 20.8ºC
mínima: 15.0ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## comentador (4 Nov 2019 às 20:11)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu muito nublado e vento moderado de oeste a puxar a chuva que caiu a partir das 17:30, que rendeu 2,0 mm. É muito pouco, mas melhor que nada! Os solos abaixo dos 5 centímetros encontram-se completamente secos.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Nov 2019 às 20:33)

Por aqui ainda nem existe erva... Está como se fosse Setembro!!
Quanto ao suposto evento que referi noutro tópico é esperar para ver, mas é digno de se ver a incerteza nos modelos. 
Mesmo assim com esta sinoptica prevista basicamente teríamos ver a chuva ao largo da costa e frio, muito frio!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2019 às 20:52)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Por aqui ainda nem existe erva... Está como se fosse Setembro!!
> Quanto ao suposto evento que referi noutro tópico é esperar para ver, mas é digno de se ver a incerteza nos modelos.
> Mesmo assim com esta sinoptica prevista basicamente teríamos ver a chuva ao largo da costa e frio, muito frio!!



Eu posso falar no meu caso, não é que tenha chovido assim tanto por aqui, pois ainda hoje andei a plantar umas árvores, e para abrir um buraco com um palmo de profundidade, o solo está completamente seco, mas em termos de erva, tenho uma parte de terreno junto a uma figueira, onde já está lá um relvado bonito, com um palmo de altura, esperemos claro nós, que venha muita chuva ainda pela frente.


----------



## MSantos (4 Nov 2019 às 21:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Tem chovido quase todos os dias, é verdade, mas os acumulados são muito fracos. Boa chuva para os solos, mas de pouca duração.
> Hoje:
> Portalegre: *4.5mm*
> Netatmo: *1.1mm*
> ...



Que miséria de acumulados.


----------



## belem (4 Nov 2019 às 22:04)

Gerofil disse:


> Eu quando disse muita chuva referi-me ao facto de chover com intensidade cerca de meia hora.... depois já não voltou a chover. Mesmo assim, acho que no Sábado à tarde choveu mais do que hoje.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois, mesmo até dentro de uma pequena região, podem haver variações consideráveis, então se formos a comparar distritos...
Ainda ontem vi um carro aqui em Carcavelos todo molhado e como conheço a condutora, perguntei-lhe se tinha apanhado chuva e ela disse-me que sim (em Sintra e mesmo depois, quando já vinha a caminho daqui)...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2019 às 22:14)

MSantos disse:


> Que miséria de acumulados.


Tristes realidades. Este evento foi uma autêntica desilusão, talvez dos piores dos últimos tempos....
Basicamente resumiu-se a frentes dissipadas e por consequência desorganizadas, que davam chuva apenas durante alguns minutos. Assim nada melhora.
222mm em 10 meses num zona onde a média é de 600/650mm, é horrível!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Nov 2019 às 01:27)

Pior pior só mesmo no Sotavento. 
A estação do Clube Náutico de Tavira registou os seguintes acumulados mensais, desde janeiro:  

Anual (2019) - 103,1 mm => 24 dias de chuva no ano (média - c.500 mm)

Janeiro - 9,6 mm (média - c.72 mm) 
Fevereiro - 22,8 mm (média - c.50 mm)
Março - 17,8 mm (média - c.41 mm)
Abril - 42,6 mm (média - c.51 mm)
Maio a agosto - 0 mm (média - 40 mm)
Setembro - 3,3 mm (média - c.18 mm)
Outubro - 6,7 mm (média - c.49 mm)
Novembro - 0,3 mm

Já não basta o facto de ser uma das regiões mais secas do país, como também ter anomalias negativas neste clima seco.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Nov 2019 às 23:04)

Estremoz: a chuva regressou ...


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Nov 2019 às 23:33)

Boas,
Chuva fraca e muito nevoeiro por aqui.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Nov 2019 às 09:39)

Passou outra frente ridícula por aqui. Deve ter acumulado uns 5mm. Já temos sol com fartura!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Nov 2019 às 09:41)

trovoadas disse:


> Passou outra frente ridícula por aqui. Deve ter acumulado uns 5mm. Já temos sol com fartura!



5 mm era bom era... 
Junto ao litoral rendeu cerca de 1 a 1.5 mm


----------



## trovoadas (7 Nov 2019 às 10:44)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> 5 mm era bom era...
> Junto ao litoral rendeu cerca de 1 a 1.5 mm


Por Faro pelo menos na zona Norte (Penha), vêm-se muitas poças de água....Bem mais do que nas últimas semanas


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Nov 2019 às 13:17)

trovoadas disse:


> Por Faro pelo menos na zona Norte (Penha), vêm-se muitas poças de água....Bem mais do que nas últimas semanas


 Na cidade em situações de chuva chove sempre mais na cidade do que em faro aeroporto, na cidade pelas poças choveu cerca de 2 mm, pelo menos na parte norte!!


----------



## Dias Miguel (7 Nov 2019 às 13:25)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Chuva fraca e muito nevoeiro por aqui.



Ontem, apesar de ser chuva miudinha, entre as 20h e as 22h molhava bem a malta... Dentro da pouca precipitação que tem caído na região, a noite de ontem até rendeu uns bons mm na área da Serra de S. Mamede. Pena estarmos atrasados com a tecnologia do "Regresso ao Futuro II", para chover todas as noites assim e, depois, estar um dia de sol radioso 

Boa tarde para todos

Hoje estamos com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado e bastante fresquinho, para pôr a malta rija  Vamos ver o que nos traz o Sábado. Se forem 10 mm será bom para os terrenos; para encher barragens, bem podemos esperar as rezas da Cristas


----------



## JPAG (7 Nov 2019 às 16:25)

Boa tarde. 

Ontem e esta madrugada acabaram por cair 2 aguaceiros. Ontem por volta das 23:30h, durante cerca de 30 minutos, aguaceiro fraco e depois por volta das 2:30h quase 1 hora, entre chuva fraca a morrinha. Não foi mau.. deve ter acumulado cerca de 2/3 mm. 

Hoje está mais fresco e o vento dá uma sensação de frio que nem o sol é capaz de aquecer. O vento também não ajuda muito nos campos já que seca com muita facilidade todos os vestígios de água e humidade à superfície.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2019 às 20:05)

Boas, por aqui, o dia começou com uns aguaceiros, mas depois veio o sol que é bom para a vitamina D.  


Máxima: 20.0ºC
mínima/actual: 13.7ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm


----------



## trovoadas (9 Nov 2019 às 00:20)

Boas! Com o vento de Norte que se tem feito sentir a pouca humidade aculumada à superfície já era.
A erva que tenta nascer em alguns locais tem os dias contados.
De resto tempo mais fresco mas nada de especial. Hoje a máxima já deverá subir. Aguardam-se melhores dias...


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Nov 2019 às 01:58)

Boas, de volta ao Alentejo, já cheguei aos  5.8ºC com ausência de vento! Mas voltou e sigo com 8.4ºC.


----------



## vamm (9 Nov 2019 às 07:14)

Bom dia  com 3.8ºC


----------



## jamestorm (9 Nov 2019 às 16:55)

Parece estar a chover bem para a Serra de S. Mamede ,segundo radar do ipma


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2019 às 19:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado por nuvens altas e noite bem fresquinha.

Máxima: 19.7ºC
mínima: 7.2ºC


----------



## joralentejano (9 Nov 2019 às 21:52)

Boas,
Não estou pelo Alentejo este fim de semana, no entanto, faço um balanço dos últimos dias em relação à precipitação.
Passou uma frente entre quarta e quinta e outra hoje. Com as duas juntas, só Portalegre acumulou mais de 5mm (superando os 10mm até). 
Quarta/Quinta:
Portalegre:* 7.9mm*
Netatmo: *3mm*
Elvas: *2mm*

Hoje: 
Portalegre: *4.8mm*
Netatmo: *0.7mm*
Elvas: *1.2mm* 

Segundo relatos, em Arronches pouco tem chovido e os acumulados registados pela netatmo refletem isso. O acumulado mensal na mesma é de 12mm.


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2019 às 01:25)

tempo frio... sem chuva.
chuva ausente até à parte final do mês.

alguma esperança que se repita o inverno de 2009-2010 onde até bem perto do natal não choveu... acumulando 500mm nos 3 meses seguintes.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Nov 2019 às 16:53)

Em viagem pelo Alentejo central.  Típica tarde outonal de chuva...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Nov 2019 às 18:32)

Em Estremoz tempo frio e sem precipitação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2019 às 20:39)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado tornando-se nublado, vento com rajadas principalmente até meio da tarde de norte.

Máxima: 19.3ºC
mínima: 12.8ºC


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Nov 2019 às 21:17)

Boas,
Dia começou limpo, mas ao longo da tarde foi aumentando de nebulosidade, neste momento nevoeiro cerrado e vai chuviscando.


----------



## vamm (12 Nov 2019 às 21:29)

12ºC e passou por aqui agora um aguaceirozito que ainda deixou algumas poças de água


----------



## efcm (12 Nov 2019 às 23:45)

E ontem das estações do IPMA a que registou o maior acumulado foi a FOIA com 9,6mm

Em contraste com os 0,4 das proximidades e os 0 do Sotavento


----------



## Agreste (13 Nov 2019 às 21:34)

a 5 semanas do natal chegámos aos 25ºC...

não estivemos longe do máximo para novembro que vem de 1987 (27ºC)... julgo eu.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Nov 2019 às 22:43)

Boas,
A noite segue fresca com 8°c.
Amanhã sim, um dia de inverno, o IPMA dá 10°c de máxima para aqui.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2019 às 23:02)

Estremoz: 8,7 ºC... deverá começar agora a subir com o aumento da nebulosidade.

À espera da passagem da superfície frontal fria ao fim da madrugada ou início da manhã (mais alguns milímetros de precipitação serão bem vindos).


----------



## trovoadas (14 Nov 2019 às 00:16)

Hoje chuva fraca ao início da manhã mas rapidamente abriu o tempo e tornou-se abafado. Deve ter acumulado 1mm, pouco mais.
Isto vai até à última... Quando será a primeira rega decente por aqui?... As alfarrobeiras estão com um stress hídrico enorme ! Só não morrem porque são mesmo muito resistentes mesmo assim não sei se algumas aguentarão a parte aérea (mansa). Muitas devem rebentar bravas no pé ou terão de levar uma boa poda de recuperação. Nunca vi nada assim mas se calhar sou só eu. Se calhar na idade média já tivemos secas deste calibre...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2019 às 11:06)

Estremoz: vento moderado a forte, com rajadas... fez a temperatura descer para os 7,4 ºC (temperatura mínima de hoje até agora).


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2019 às 11:12)

Boas. Por aqui uma célula a Sul e parece vir mais. Vento moderado a forte, rajada máxima de 53 km/h. Sigo com 9.8ºC, 2.2mm acumulados e tive mínima de 8.2ºC.


----------



## comentador (14 Nov 2019 às 13:16)

Boa tarde!
Em Alvalade do Sado um dia muito ventoso! E chuva........ isso já passou à história!! Aqui os dias são nublados, ventosos, depois alternam com sol, ou seja faz todo o tipo de estados de tempo, chuva já nem se fala.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2019 às 13:31)

Boas,
Pouca chuva por aqui, tal como o previsto, 3,5mm e provavelmente não deve chover muito mais, algum vento mas tudo normal.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2019 às 18:49)

Estremoz: final da tarde com aguaceiros e frio... agora trovoada por perto ... descarga de *102,6 *KA

*Lisboa, Setúbal, Santarém e Portalegre com aviso por trovoada.





*


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2019 às 21:20)

*A neve caiu em várias localidades dos distritos de Évora e Portalegre *

A neve caiu hoje de manhã em várias localidades do Alentejo, no distrito de Portalegre, disseram fontes da Protecção Civil. Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre , a neve surgiu embora com pequena intensidade", desde cerca das 09:00. De acordo com a mesma fonte, em Portalegre a neve não é novidade, visto que quase todos os anos cai, sobretudo na serra de S. Mamede, mas nos outros concelhos do distrito não nevada há cerca de quatro anos. No distrito de Évora, de acordo com o CDOS distrital, a neve caiu, embora também com pouca intensidade, entre as 06:30 e as 08:00, em Estremoz, Borba e Arraiolos,  regiões onde não nevada desde há cerca de quatro anos.

Rádio Campanário


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2019 às 21:26)

*Neve caiu esta quinta-feira no distrito de Évora*






O final da tarde desta quinta-feira, a neve caiu no distrito de Évora, nomeadamente próximo de Évoramonte, no concelho de Estremoz. De acordo com relatos de um automobilista que transitava na Autostrada 6, ao final da tarde *“estavam a cair alguns flocos. É na zona baixa antes de Évoramonte como quem vem de Évora. Estão cerca de 300 metros com neve na estrada.” *Sabemos ainda que esta queda de neve provocou um despiste na A6.

Digital


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Nov 2019 às 21:41)

Não me admiro terem caído uns flocos nos pontos mais altos da serra (1025m), mas é algo que acontece todos os anos.
Lembro-me de há uns anos, em 2007 penso eu, de ter nevado em Novembro a cotas de 400m nesta zona.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2019 às 22:16)

Muita confusão entre neve e granizo... Possivelmente poderá ter caído algo no ponto mais alto da Serra de S. Mamede e pouco mais.
Entretanto...
___________________
Segundo relatos, houve trovoada e caiu granizo em Arronches. Entre as 15:30 e as 16h, passou por lá uma boa célula de facto.
No geral, acumulados mais uma vez escassos. Vamos ver se na próxima semana se põe um ponto final nisto.
Portalegre: *3.9mm*
Netatmo: *2mm*
Elvas: *2mm*

Primeiras mínimas desta temporada abaixo de 5ºC, previstas para amanhã e sábado.


----------



## Illicitus (14 Nov 2019 às 22:21)

Trovoada forte em Lagos agora. Também já chove a bom ritmo.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2019 às 22:22)

Já vai descendo a temperatura, com 5.7ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2019 às 22:22)

Davidmpb disse:


> Lembro-me de há uns anos, em 2007 penso eu, de ter nevado em Novembro a cotas de 400m nesta zona.


Foi em 2009 e 2010 também


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2019 às 00:16)

Estremoz: 4,9 ºC agora... se vier alguma precipitação durante a madrugada ou início da manhã poderá voltar a ser de neve.


----------



## JPAG (15 Nov 2019 às 01:06)

Boa noite.

As notícias de neve na região parecem-me completamente infundadas. As temperaturas ao início da manhã marcavam os 9/10ºC. Acordei às 6:30h e chovia ligeiramente em Vila Viçosa, mas apesar da sensação térmica ser muito baixa, a temperatura rondava os 8ºC. Por norma as temperaturas são muito semelhantes às verificadas em Estremoz e Borba. Quanto muito caiu algum aguaceiro de granizo miúdo... 
Para além disso já vi vários relatos de pessoas de Estremoz e Borba que estavam acordadas a essa hora que nada viram se não chuva fraca e fria.
Se nevou no Alentejo terá sido apenas no alto da Serra de S. Mamede já que nem na zona de Marvão nevou...

Há muito mais hipóteses de haver neve esta madrugada caso haja algum aguaceiro a aparecer por aqui, mas mesmo assim muito provavelmente apenas nos pontos altos da Serra d'Ossa.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Nov 2019 às 02:40)

As cotas de neve não estavam nem perto da altitude a que isso aconteceu! É fácil ver pelo radar que passou pela zona uma célula de intensidade forte, o que caiu foi granizo - fino, mas foi granizo. Lembro-me de uma situação parecida há uns anos aqui em Portalegre, parecia neve mas eram bolas de granizo, sólidas, apenas de diâmetro reduzido. Também acumulou.

Entretanto, 4.9ºC por aqui.


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2019 às 11:41)

Gerofil disse:


> *A neve caiu em várias localidades dos distritos de Évora e Portalegre *
> 
> A neve caiu hoje de manhã em várias localidades do Alentejo, no distrito de Portalegre, disseram fontes da Protecção Civil. Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Portalegre , a neve surgiu embora com pequena intensidade", desde cerca das 09:00. De acordo com a mesma fonte, em Portalegre a neve não é novidade, visto que quase todos os anos cai, sobretudo na serra de S. Mamede, mas nos outros concelhos do distrito não nevada há cerca de quatro anos. No distrito de Évora, de acordo com o CDOS distrital, a neve caiu, embora também com pouca intensidade, entre as 06:30 e as 08:00, em Estremoz, Borba e Arraiolos,  regiões onde não nevada desde há cerca de quatro anos.
> 
> Rádio Campanário



Deverá ter sido granizo, duvido bastante dessa "neve"... Há registos? Fotos, vídeos?


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Nov 2019 às 19:42)

Boas,
Vai descendo por aqui, com 4,8°c.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Nov 2019 às 20:01)

Por aqui com 5.6ºC. Conhecendo estas situações, vai estabilizar até que desça apenas mais um pouco de noite, algo tipo 3-4ºC de mínima.  Vamos ver.

Máxima de 11.1ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2019 às 20:49)

Estremoz: dia frio e ventoso. A temperatura mínima esta manhã foi de 4,1 ºC; neste momento estão 4,9 ºC... deverá descer até mais ou menos aos 2,0 ºC durante a madrugada.

Relativamente às notícias que publiquei ontem à noite, não acredito que tenha sido neve durante a manhã. Já a situação ao início da noite entre Évora e Estremoz (antes e depois de *Evoramonte*), deveu-se à trovoada que aí passou às 19h00 e concerteza deve ter sido granizo, uma vez que os relatos referem ter ocorrido nas zonas de menor altitude e não nas mais elevadas... Por exemplo também caiu muito granizo na Igrejinha.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Nov 2019 às 22:54)

Boa Noite,
Por Arronches, a mínima desta madrugada foi de 4,8ºC que entretanto já foi batida. Estão atualmente, *4,5ºC*.
Vento fraco de Noroeste que não permite a temperatura descer mais...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2019 às 00:52)

Estremoz: 3,1 ºC agora


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2019 às 01:24)

As zonas baixas a atacar e bem! -1.8ºC nesta estação! https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICASTELO21

É uma zona sempre muito fria nestas situações, aquela e outras circundantes que já vi com os próprios olhos.


----------



## frederico (16 Nov 2019 às 01:41)

Mapa para Domingo. 

O escudo no sotavento continua. Parece maldição do Além. Para hoje e Segunda a AEMET não prevê nada de significativo. 

A estação de Cacela acumulou menos de 260 mm no ano hidrológico 2018/2019. Ou seja, menos de 50% da média. O ano civil está uma desgraça e se não chover nada de jeito nas próximas semanas baterá certamente o recorde de ano mais seco de sempre.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2019 às 03:15)

Entretanto por aqui vento moderado com rajadas que tem mantido a temp nos 5-6ºC. No entanto agora enfraqueceu e sigo com 4.6ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2019 às 18:12)

Boa Noite,
Geada fraca pela manhã. Algumas nuvens pela tarde e um ambiente fresco.
Os acumulados escassos que esta zona tem tido, são bastante evidentes. Muito pouca erva, sendo que só nos locais semeados é que há algo mais de significativo e os terrenos ainda estão muito secos. Os acumulados previstos vão diminuindo em algumas previsões, mas é certo que vai chover algo de mais significativo e isso é que é importante.
Cá ficam umas fotos do passeio de hoje 








É notável uma cor amarelada na pouca erva existente...




Cucu 




Flores em alguns locais...








Tudo anseia por chuva significativa:




A levada lá corre mais um pouco 












_________________
Máx: *14,4ºC*
Min: *1,7ºC

8,6ºC *atuais.


----------



## António josé Sales (16 Nov 2019 às 18:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Geada fraca pela manhã. Algumas nuvens pela tarde e um ambiente fresco.
> Os acumulados escassos que esta zona tem tido, são bastante evidentes. Muito pouca erva, sendo que só nos locais semeados é que há algo mais de significativo e os terrenos ainda estão muito secos. Os acumulados previstos vão diminuindo em algumas previsões, mas é certo que vai chover algo de mais significativo e isso é que é importante.
> Cá ficam umas fotos do passeio de hoje
> ...




Belas fotos como sempre , os terrenos ainda estão muito secos espero que chova muito nos próximos tempos o sul do país está nas últimas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2019 às 19:14)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e bem mais agradável que ontem. 

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 5.9ºC


----------



## joralentejano (16 Nov 2019 às 21:19)

António josé Sales disse:


> Belas fotos como sempre , os terrenos ainda estão muito secos espero que chova muito nos próximos tempos o sul do país está nas últimas.


Muito Obrigado António!!  Sim, pode ser que nos próximos dias esta secura seja amenizada. 
____________
Estão *5,8ºC*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Nov 2019 às 22:00)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Geada fraca pela manhã. Algumas nuvens pela tarde e um ambiente fresco.
> Os acumulados escassos que esta zona tem tido, são bastante evidentes. Muito pouca erva, sendo que só nos locais semeados é que há algo mais de significativo e os terrenos ainda estão muito secos. Os acumulados previstos vão diminuindo em algumas previsões, mas é certo que vai chover algo de mais significativo e isso é que é importante.
> Cá ficam umas fotos do passeio de hoje
> ...


Já tinha saudades de uma reportagem de Arronches Jorge , espero muito que esta semana seja uma lufada de ar fresco por ai, tal como por todo o Alentejo, e Algarve  Fantásticas como sempre, Obrigado pela partilha

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2019 às 22:01)

Estremoz: hoje menos vento mas muito frio pela manhã, com mínima de 2,2 ºC

Agora a arrefecer bastante bem, com 6,1 ºC


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2019 às 23:54)

Dia muito solarengo e até algo agradável para um passeio. Fresco de manhã e ameno à tarde. Acho que ninguém se pode queixar do tempo que temos tido tanto para atividades ao ar livre como para os afazeres da vida.
 Para outras coisas já não é bem assim...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2019 às 23:59)

Estremoz:  aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Nov 2019 às 11:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Geada fraca pela manhã. Algumas nuvens pela tarde e um ambiente fresco.
> Os acumulados escassos que esta zona tem tido, são bastante evidentes. Muito pouca erva, sendo que só nos locais semeados é que há algo mais de significativo e os terrenos ainda estão muito secos. Os acumulados previstos vão diminuindo em algumas previsões, mas é certo que vai chover algo de mais significativo e isso é que é importante.
> Cá ficam umas fotos do passeio de hoje
> ...


Enganam bem as fotos, se não soubesse não diria nunca que a zona está em seca moderada/severa. Os plátanos lá vão finalmente começando a mostrar os seus dourados outonais  Belas fotos Jorge


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2019 às 12:14)

Combinação entre imagem de radar de precipitação, satélite e carta sinóptica





WunderMap

Para a tarde, a precipitação (a verde e amarelo na imagem) tenderá a deslocar-se para sueste e aumentará a intensidade da precipitação no interior do Alentejo. A manhã tem sido de nevoeiro e chuva miudinha ...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2019 às 12:20)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já tinha saudades de uma reportagem de Arronches Jorge , espero muito que esta semana seja uma lufada de ar fresco por ai, tal como por todo o Alentejo, e Algarve  Fantásticas como sempre, Obrigado pela partilha
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Ricardo, sempre que tiver disponibilidade faço as ditas reportagens.  Esperemos que sim, pelo menos para dar mais alguma cor aos campos e vida a alguns cursos de água. 


João Pedro disse:


> Enganam bem as fotos, se não soubesse não diria nunca que a zona está em seca moderada/severa. Os plátanos lá vão finalmente começando a mostrar os seus dourados outonais  Belas fotos Jorge


Obrigado João Pedro!  Infelizmente, está e em alguns sentidos até está próxima de extrema. Só corre um curso de água e a barragem principal está próxima dos 10%, sendo que outra que serve para rega está a 1%. Quanto à agricultura, desde que vá chovendo algo já não era mau de todo, mas é necessário bastante porque os nascentes precisam de recuperar e muito. Sim, as cores de outono já dominam a paisagem!!


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2019 às 12:26)

Boas,
Manhã de chuva fraca que entretanto parou, por agora. O radar promete uma boa rega e a frente parece estar atrasada porque o GFS e ECM previam os acumulados mais significativos (por hora) até meio da tarde.
Acumulados até ao momento:
Portalegre: *5.2mm*
Netatmo: *1.7mm*
Elvas: *1.5mm*

Aqui deve rondar os 3mm.

Estão *13,5ºC* com 100% hr.


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2019 às 13:55)

Muita chuva entre Portalegre e Arronches  De referir que a Ribeira de Caia também já corre, fiquei surpreendido!!  A ver se esta semana faz com que ganhem mais vida.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Nov 2019 às 15:34)

Boas. Chove moderadamente mas constantemente, com 11mm acumulados. 12.9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2019 às 15:34)

Estremoz: muita chuva agora por aqui... a superfície frontal vem descendo de latitude e atravessa agora o Alto Alentejo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2019 às 16:03)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: muita chuva agora por aqui... a superfície frontal vem descendo de latitude e atravessa agora o Alto Alentejo...


Sim, e alguns ecos amarelos presentes na superfície frontal... é bom!


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2019 às 17:03)

Olhando para o radar e o satélite, parece que a maior parte do distrito de Beja e o Algarve arriscam-se a não apanhar nenhuma precipitação desta superfície frontal...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Nov 2019 às 17:57)

A frente até rendeu mais do que o previsto, na minha zona. Os acumulados são os seguintes:
Portalegre: *12.7mm*
Netatmo: *8.7mm*
Elvas:* 6.4mm*

*24.3mm* mensais na netatmo. Veremos o que trazem os próximos dias.


----------



## comentador (17 Nov 2019 às 20:13)

Boa noite!  EM Alvalade Sado, mais um dia com céu muito nublado mas sem chuva. Quando irá chover nesta região?


----------



## comentador (17 Nov 2019 às 20:22)

Gerofil disse:


> Olhando para o radar e o satélite, parece que a maior parte do distrito de Beja e o Algarve arriscam-se a não apanhar nenhuma precipitação desta superfície frontal...


E o Sul do distrito de Setúbal também não apanhou chuva nenhuma! Os solos estão secos como se fosse pleno verão, as estradas de terra,  levantam muito pó, com os carros a passar.  É muito triste ver o Baixo Alentejo e parte do Algarve a desertificarem a uma velocidade muito feroz. Sem água não há vida!! A situação é já gravíssima para quem vive da agricultura e pecuária, como é o meu caso.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Nov 2019 às 20:26)

comentador disse:


> Boa noite!  EM Alvalade Sado, mais um dia com céu muito nublado mas sem chuva. Quando irá chover nesta região?


https://kachelmannwetter.com/li/vorhersage/2265386-ourique/ensemble/euro/niederschlag


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2019 às 20:27)

comentador disse:


> E o Sul do distrito de Setúbal também não apanhou chuva nenhuma! Os solos estão secos como se fosse pleno verão, as estradas de terra,  levantam muito pó, com os carros a passar.  É muito triste ver o Baixo Alentejo e parte do Algarve a desertificarem a uma velocidade muito feroz. Sem água não há vida!! A situação é já gravíssima para quem vive da agricultura e pecuária, como é o meu caso.



Não te precipites... A superfície frontal fria está neste momento à latitude de Setúbal - Évora e a deslocar-se para sul... Vamos aguardar ainda pelas próximas horas...


----------



## comentador (17 Nov 2019 às 20:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Não te precipites... A superfície frontal fria está neste momento à latitude de Setúbal - Évora e a deslocar-se para sul... Vamos aguardar ainda pelas próximas horas...


Desde Outubro que a chuva não passa de Grândola para Baixo.   A minha região desde Março e Abril de 2018 que não tem chuva decente. Temos tido aqui dias com 1 mm ou 2 mm, mas a secura é tão grande e depois com o vento, faz desaparecer a humidade toda. De Grândola para cima já se vê alguma erva verde e searas nascidas, aqui os solos estão sem nada verde. Só em algumas bermas das estradas se vê alguma erva nascida.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Nov 2019 às 20:54)

Estas a ser precipitado... a incerteza nos modelos é enorme!!


----------



## comentador (17 Nov 2019 às 21:46)

Choveu 1 mm em Alvalade Sado há pouco tempo e a frente já passou!!  Este ano não passa disto, 1 mm ou o máximo 2. Só restos e muito fracos que passam por aqui.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (17 Nov 2019 às 21:47)

Moura: muita chuva na última hora! Que bela rega. Há muito tempo, mas mesmo muito tempo que não se via chover tão bem! Segundo a estação MeteoAlentejo de Moura, 10mm na última hora e um total de 13mm no dia de hoje. Nada mau!


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Nov 2019 às 21:48)

Chuva forte em Moura:
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-moura/


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2019 às 22:00)

talvez venhamos a ter 2 ou 3mm aqui em Faro... o que entra pelo barlavento está a organizar-se melhor.


----------



## RedeMeteo (17 Nov 2019 às 22:54)

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA HOJE NA REDE REGIONAL DE ESTAÇÕES:

Serpa - 3,6mm
Beja - 2,7mm
Amareleja - 5,7mm
Mértola - 0,2mm
Moura - *17,6mm*
Almodôvar - 1,0mm
Évora - 17,0mm
Mourão - 6,0mm
Maral - 4,5mm


----------



## frederico (18 Nov 2019 às 12:49)

No sotavento a situação está neste momento muito pior que em 2005. 

A AEMET prevê  uma pequena rega para dia 20. 







Amanhã poderá chover qualquer coisa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Nov 2019 às 20:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado. Ontem, entre as 23 horas e a meia-noite belo aguaceiro que passou por aqui, que rendeu 3 mm. 

Máxima. 19.0ºC
mínima: 8.3ºC


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2019 às 07:11)

Bom dia 
3.6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2019 às 14:11)

Boas.
10.1ºC por aqui e ainda sem chuva, ou pelo menos algo de relevante. Mínima de 5.8ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Nov 2019 às 22:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e frescote.

Máxima: 15.5ºC
mínima: 6.8ºC
actual: 8.8ºC

Vamos ver o que nos reserva, por aqui, o fim da madrugada/início da manhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 22:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e frescote.
> 
> Máxima: 15.5ºC
> mínima: 6.8ºC
> ...


Espero que chova bem aí!


----------



## cool (19 Nov 2019 às 23:09)

Começou a chover bem na Serra de Grândola .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Nov 2019 às 23:28)

Finalmente a abençoada precipitação a chegar ao Sul, esperemos que os próximos dias sejam uma lufada de ar fresco para toda essa zona de Portugal Continental 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (19 Nov 2019 às 23:46)

O batalhão da frente já vai deixando cair uma bela águinha, com pingas grossas e 11ºC


----------



## jamestorm (20 Nov 2019 às 01:18)

alguém a reportar do Sul? Vai chovendo bem a esta hora? A avaliar pelo radar uma boa rega a esta hora da noite pelo Alentejo.


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Nov 2019 às 01:23)

O radar engana... Évora debaixo de mancha amarela e apenas tem 2mm


----------



## comentador (20 Nov 2019 às 06:40)

Bom dia a todos e abençoada a chuva que caiu esta madrugada e continua a chover! Alvalade Sado já conta com 18,0 mm! Que bela rega, já dá para os campos se vestirem de verde. É pouca, mas a gente por aqui com pouca já é uma enorme ALEGRIA!   Deus mande mais para cá, bem precisamos!!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Nov 2019 às 06:45)

Boas, 
Aqui pelo Algarve mais um fiasco, pelos dados recolhidos, a maior parte das estações mal passou dos 5 mm até agora. 
Em termos horários vai se safando faro aeroporto que teve 4.3 mm as 5h utc.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Nov 2019 às 06:58)

comentador disse:


> Bom dia a todos e abençoada a chuva que caiu esta madrugada e continua a chover! Alvalade Sado já conta com 18,0 mm! Que bela rega, já dá para os campos se vestirem de verde. É pouca, mas a gente por aqui com pouca já é uma enorme ALEGRIA!   Deus mande mais para cá, bem precisamos!!!



Bom dia
Podia me esclarecer onde fica Alvalade do Sado pois só conheço um Alvalade no Alentejo e que tem EMA e a mesma nem sequer tem 7 mm acumulados durante o dia de hoje??
Apenas a zona entre setubal Grândola até Évora tem cerca de 12 mm a 17 mm acumulados!!
Pelo aqui há quem chame Alvalade e outros Alvalade do Sado a minha dúvida é se se trata da mesma terra ou não..
No mapa Alvalade encontra se em linha com Sines!!

EDIT: Essa estação de Alvalade rendeu mais 8.6 mm as 06 utc fora o ocorrido ainda não contabilizado.
Resumindo no Alentejo choveu bem sobretudo num sector entre Setúbal Sines e Évora com cerca de 15 a 20 mm de acumulado novamente. 
No Algarve que era onde os modelos davam maior pujança nela rendeu somente cerca de 5 mm. 
Para ainda assim tinha as 06h utc 6 mm de acumulado.


----------



## vamm (20 Nov 2019 às 07:13)

10ºC e neste momento não chove.
Durante a noite ouvi chover bem, mas bem. E como diz o @comentador ”já é uma enorme ALEGRIA” ver chover alguma coisa.


----------



## celsomartins84 (20 Nov 2019 às 07:22)

26.4 mm acumulado em Évora, muito bom 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2019 às 07:58)

3mm em Faro.
2mm na serra.

passemos à próxima frente.


----------



## fcapelas (20 Nov 2019 às 08:05)

Boa dia, Sromão , Vila Viçosa 20mm , estava dificil de ca chegar este ano..
Q n perca a embalagem...
Fazem falta mais 580....!!!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Nov 2019 às 08:28)

Faro com 6.7 mm
Nem sei se a frente chegou sequer ao sotavento pois os acumulados até ao momento são ridículos.
Aqui em Faro o acumulado mensal creio que nem atingiu ainda os 10 mm sequer, bem como na maioria do Algarve.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2019 às 08:56)

Bom dia

Noite de chuva (finalmente) na região, com acumulados variados pela região sul. Em Portalegre 17 mm até às 7h, mas noutras estações do IPMA valores superiores, com picos de precipitação (ex: Sines com 15,8 mm numa hora). Continua a chover por Arronches e é um gosto enorme ver os campos regados. Só falta ver os cursos de água bem alimentados, de forma a catapultar os valores das reservas nas albufeiras.
É verdade que "Sol na eira e chuva no nabal" não é possível e que nunca chove a gosto de todos; uns irão ver o copo meio cheio e outro o copo meio vazio; *vejam*, este evento, só começou a chover há 9/10 horas e haverá precipitação, pelo menos, até sexta-feira. Portanto, como dizia um jogador do FCP, prognósticos só no final do jogo...


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2019 às 09:59)

As depressões não estão a conseguir descer em latitude pelo que o "ângulo de ataque" das frentes continua a não ser propício ao Algarve. Continuam a vir de noroeste logo é para esquecer!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2019 às 10:03)

trovoadas disse:


> As depressões não estão a conseguir descer em latitude pelo que o "ângulo de ataque" das frentes continua a não ser propício ao Algarve. Continuam a vir de noroeste logo é para esquecer!


Do lado de lá da fronteira, em Espanha a imagem de satélite está bem animada...


----------



## RedeMeteo (20 Nov 2019 às 10:32)

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA ESTA NOITE REDE METEO ALENTEJO 

Serpa - 12,0mm
Beja - 12,0mm
Amareleja - 13,8mm
*Mértola - 5,2mm*
Moura - 14,8mm
Almodôvar - 10,2mm
*Évora - 28,0mm*
Mourão - 10,2mm
Quinta Maral - 15,3mm
Marvão - 8,1mm


----------



## cool (20 Nov 2019 às 10:53)

Foi bom adormecer com o som da chuva a bater no telhado...já nem me lembro da última vez que isso tinha acontecido..
Molhou bem a terra mas é preciso muito mais....as linhas de água continuam completamente secas.
Resta ser positivo e esperar !


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Nov 2019 às 11:22)

Ora boas. Sigo com 14.6mm acumulados por aqui com 8.1ºC e vento moderado. Vamos ver o que reserva o resto do dia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2019 às 12:48)

trovoadas disse:


> As depressões não estão a conseguir descer em latitude pelo que o "ângulo de ataque" das frentes continua a não ser propício ao Algarve. Continuam a vir de noroeste logo é para esquecer!



Nem foi esse o caso de hoje. Hoje, simplesmente a sorte não nos sorriu, porque as células passaram a 2/3 kms da costa com trovoada bem audível mas longe entre as 7h e as 8h da manhã, por aqui. Aliás, no radar é bem visível as células a passarem juntinho á costa. Nem sei, aonde o IPMA foi buscar tanta descarga em terra. 

Por aqui, rendeu 8 mm.

Por outro lado, na fronteira os acumulados também não são diferentes:

*Precipitación acumulada
Datos hasta*
Cartaya Huelva 13.2 12:00
Moguer, El Arenosillo Huelva 10.5 13:10
Alajar Huelva 10.0 13:00
Grazalema Cádiz 8.6 13:10
El Granado Huelva 6.8 12:00
Ayamonte Huelva 4.0 mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2019 às 13:08)

Neste caso, posso dizer que o tiro saiu pela Culatra (Ilha)


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Nov 2019 às 13:54)

Boas,
Por aqui o dia segue com nevoeiro e estão 7°c, choveu grande parte da noite.


----------



## JPAG (20 Nov 2019 às 14:37)

Boa tarde. 

Finalmente houve algumas horas de chuva como deve ser. Final de madrugada e inicio de manhã chuvoso. Infelizmente a Estação IPMA de Estremoz esteve em baixo algumas horas... mas deverão ter caído cerca de *20 mm* na zona. 

Aqui caiu mais ou menos aquilo que se esperava.. infelizmente não foi tão generalizada como devia no sul de Portugal, havendo várias estações com menos de *10 mm*. 
Espero nos próximos dias contabilizar pelo menos mais *20-30 mm*. Atenua a secura dos solos e o stress hídrico das plantas mas caso não haja vários eventos destes nos próximos meses não resolverá em nada o problema da seca. No passado fim de semana tive a plantar algumas árvores e a terra estava completamente seca abaixo dos 10 cm. 
Amanhã não espero grande coisa, mas 6ª feira promete haver novamente uma boa rega.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (20 Nov 2019 às 14:42)

Eu por aqui não espero grande coisa nos próximos 2 dias, talvez mais uns 15 a 20 mm com um pouco de sorte, para terminar o mês com valores idênticos a Outubro!
Quanto a Dezembro e Janeiro digam lá se a sinoptica a médio prazo nao e idêntica à previsto a médio prazo. 
Aproximam se tempos difíceis por estas bandas!!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Nov 2019 às 14:46)

Bom dia

6mm por aqui... mais uma vez o "grosso" da chuva a fugir de nós...

Interessante ver que durante a manhã, passou chuva moderada a forte no mar, juntinho ao litoral do Sotavento... mesmo a "gozar" com a malta!" lol!

Sigo com 16mm este mês. 189mm desde janeiro.... uma miséria...


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2019 às 16:03)

Estremoz: muita chuva com aguaceiros e trovoadas generalizadas.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2019 às 16:35)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Eu por aqui não espero grande coisa nos próximos 2 dias, talvez mais uns 15 a 20 mm com um pouco de sorte, para terminar o mês com valores idênticos a Outubro!
> Quanto a Dezembro e Janeiro digam lá se a sinoptica a médio prazo nao e idêntica à previsto a médio prazo.
> Aproximam se tempos difíceis por estas bandas!!


Aurélio que se passa com o teu optimismo?... 
Como eu te compreendo... Já só vês AA à frente

Como tu dizes estamos numa época favorável. Qualquer coisa que chova entramos numa fase neutra em que quase não perdemos água mas assim também não se repõe. Ainda assim a vegetação contínua em grande stress mesmo às portas de Dezembro! A partir de Janeiro a radiação aumenta consideravelmente pelo que se não houver alguma reposição da humidade dos solos é o descalabro total.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2019 às 17:01)

Alentejo central: tarde de aguaceiros e trovoadas moderadas


----------



## JPAG (20 Nov 2019 às 18:18)

Bem, arrisco dizer que aqui para Vila Viçosa é o melhor dia de chuva dos últimos anos... 
Após paragem da chuva às 11h, por volta das 16h voltou e com grande intensidade durante quase 1 hora. Desde aí continua a cair certinha, mas já deverá estar a acabar...
Confesso que já não me lembrava de ver tantas poças e lençóis de água na Vila. 
Infelizmente a chuva tem sido bastante localizada.. a minha avó vive a 20 Km daqui e não chove lá desde o início da manhã (e não foi muito..).
Volto a frisar que isto muda muito pouco a situação atual na região, a menos que a chuva continuasse assim durante várias semanas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Nov 2019 às 18:43)

Chove torrencialmente em Portalegre (Cidade). Mais uns mm para o contador


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2019 às 18:51)

Em Estremoz o acumulado de hoje vai nos 39,9 mm... Choveu durante toda a madrugada e entre as 15h30 e as 18h00, com bastante trovoada.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2019 às 19:24)

Boas,
Finalmente praticamente todo o Alentejo teve uma boa rega, era assim semanas e semanas.  Basta o empecilho do anticiclone descer um pouco em latitude para ser tudo diferente.
Acumulados de hoje no Alto Alentejo, até ao momento, porque Portalegre na próxima hora deverá acumular algo.
Portalegre: *18.2mm*
Elvas: *21.2mm*

A netatmo está offline e nesta mesma, praticamente todos os dias do mês tiveram precipitação, mas o acumulado em 15 dias era o total diário de hoje na EMA de Elvas.  Provavelmente, deve ser o maior acumulado do ano nesta estação.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2019 às 19:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Portalegre: *18.2mm*


*7.4mm* na última hora. *25.6mm *no total diário.  
Amanhã será como hoje, à base de lotaria. Sexta promete ser novamente mais generalizado e estão previstos bons acumulados, veremos.


----------



## comentador (20 Nov 2019 às 20:31)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia
> Podia me esclarecer onde fica Alvalade do Sado pois só conheço um Alvalade no Alentejo e que tem EMA e a mesma nem sequer tem 7 mm acumulados durante o dia de hoje??
> Apenas a zona entre setubal Grândola até Évora tem cerca de 12 mm a 17 mm acumulados!!
> Pelo aqui há quem chame Alvalade e outros Alvalade do Sado a minha dúvida é se se trata da mesma terra ou não..
> ...



Boa Noite Aurélio!

A minha terra onde contabilizo a precipitação é Alvalade e há quem chame Alvalade do Sado, é a mesma localidade, chamamos Alvalade do Sado porque se localiza na margem do Rio Sado. Para quem passa à Mimosa, no IC1, Alvalade fica a 2kms da Mimosa.  É freguesia do Concelho de Santiago do Cacém e fica localizada no mapa em linha com Sines. 

A precipitação que aqui registo no fórum é de um pluviómetro meu, Alvalade tem estação meteorológica. Quem consulta os valores de precipitação por vezes encontra diferenças entre os meus valores e os da estação, sobretudo quando a chuva é em regime de aguaceiros, pois a minha casa dista 2 Kms da estação meteorológica. Esta madrugada a chuva foi em regime de aguaceiros e às 7:00 horas o meu pluviómetro contabilizava 18,5 mm e houve zonas próximas da vila com apenas 10 mm e outras com 15 mm. 

Alvalade fica localizada no Vale do Sado e neste momento é uma das regiões mais secas de Portugal a nível de humidade dos solos e das barragens que se encontram praticamente no nível morto.


----------



## Manuel Amador (20 Nov 2019 às 21:00)

comentador disse:


> Boa Noite Aurélio!
> 
> A minha terra onde contabilizo a precipitação é Alvalade e há quem chame Alvalade do Sado, é a mesma localidade, chamamos Alvalade do Sado porque se localiza na margem do Rio Sado. Para quem passa à Mimosa, no IC1, Alvalade fica a 2kms da Mimosa.  É freguesia do Concelho de Santiago do Cacém e fica localizada no mapa em linha com Sines.
> 
> ...


Quem já fez o Alvalade Porto Covo Alvalade sabem bem onde é

Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## comentador (20 Nov 2019 às 21:33)

Neste momento chove com muita intensidade em Alvalade Sado.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2019 às 05:24)

Estremoz: chove bem ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 09:45)

Pelo radar o sul parece estar a ter uma boa rega...


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Nov 2019 às 09:45)

Bom dia

Mais uma noite de chuva na região. Impressiona como estes dias de precipitação alteram a dinâmica, fazendo com que os pequenos cursos de água aumentem o volume de água drenada dos campos, os quais começam a apresentar-se saturados em determinadas zonas. 
Usando Portalegre como referência, ontem 25,9 mm e esta madrugada 14,1 mm: 40 mm em menos de 36 h! Vamos ver se, até sábado, conseguimos uns 70/75 mm,  o que seria um grande alívio para os solos. Para as albufeiras terá de ser, pelo menos 3 vezes mais.
Estive a ver o mapa de radar e parece-me que os nossos amigos do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve estão com boas novas. Espero que assim continue e que amanhã traga bastante chuva para todo o país.


----------



## RedeMeteo (21 Nov 2019 às 09:54)

Que bela rega abençoada no Baixo Alentejo


----------



## cool (21 Nov 2019 às 10:09)

Bom dia!
Sim...tem estado a cair constante...fraca a moderada.....ouro para a terra !
Aqui os meus vizinhos mais antigos falam-me muito deste tipo de dias que antigamente, dizem, eram muito frequentes e agora se tornaram raros.
Não será alheia a isso a morte de sobreiros que nesta zona da Serra de Grândola se tornou num problema dramático.
Vários anos de precipitação reduzida tornaram algumas zonas em cenários fantasmagóricos.
Apesar de tudo esta chuva é muito bem vinda!


----------



## joselamego (21 Nov 2019 às 10:46)

Ouro para o Sul do nosso país 






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (21 Nov 2019 às 10:53)

joselamego disse:


> Ouro para o Sul do nosso país
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pena que o grosso da instabilidade esteja a passar a Sul através do Golfo de Cádiz


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 11:01)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pena que o grosso da instabilidade esteja a passar a Sul através do Golfo de Cádiz


Pois isso é bem visível na imagem de satélite... é uma pena.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2019 às 11:10)

Estremoz: cerca de 45,0 mm de precipitação em 30 horas... Pelo radar do IPMA observa-se que as bandas de precipitação concentram-se sobretudo no Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Nov 2019 às 11:54)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Pena que o grosso da instabilidade esteja a passar a Sul através do Golfo de Cádiz



Algarve pelo segundo dia consecutivo a "morrer" literalmente na praia  Salva-se Sagres com cerca de 5mm, entretanto era um risco que foi modelado em algumas saídas operacionais do modelos  Da próxima será melhor, o azar não dura sempre


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Nov 2019 às 11:58)

Algarve e a sua miserável sina... 
Temo que o pior ainda pode estar para vir..


----------



## jamestorm (21 Nov 2019 às 12:45)

Incrível, deviam ir à bruxa do clima, está a passar mesmo ao lado do Algarve parece evitar de propósito...ate no deserto ja chove mais


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2019 às 12:58)

O sul do continente, particularmente o *Alentejo*, continua embebido na* massa de ar muito frio em altitude* (inferior aos 20 ºC negativos aos 500 hPa); assim, para esta tarde é previsível o surgimento de nebulosidade convectiva que poderá originar novos aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas... é estar atento ao radar


----------



## remember (21 Nov 2019 às 13:35)

Realmente era só passar um pouco mais a norte, que bem era precisa!!!






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2019 às 13:42)

remember disse:


> Realmente era só passar um pouco mais a norte, que bem era precisa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E Marrocos a levar uma boa rega...


----------



## comentador (21 Nov 2019 às 13:53)

Boa tarde! Excelente manhã para o Baixo Alentejo, manhã toda com chuva moderada pela região do Vale do Sado. Contabilizei 13 mm só esta manhã. Neste evento já vamos com 25 mm. Bem bom, mas insuficiente ainda! Amanhã parece que vem mais. Se fosse ano húmido pelo Sul, a a partir de agora era tempestades umas atrás das outras, com 1 ou 2 dias de intervalo. mas parece que o anticiclone vem aí. O que não é novidade no mês de Dezembro, há uns anos que é assim pelo Sul.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (21 Nov 2019 às 14:02)

Sim agora vem aí o AA mas pior que isso vem aquilo que tem vindo a ser anunciado pela maioria dos modelos sazonais. Temperaturas amenas, e previsão de tempo seco com o AA não sobre os Açores mas sobre a Península Ibérica. 
Depois de sexta não se perspetiva chuva tão cedo por estas bandas enquanto que o nível das barragens continua a descer aqui pelo Algarve. 
Dezembro promete vir a ser bem seco olhando a médio prazo em linha daquilo que tem sido os últimos anos.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Nov 2019 às 15:18)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Algarve e a sua miserável sina...
> Temo que o pior ainda pode estar para vir..


O pior já está aí! Todos os eventos falham e cada dia que passa é pior.
Ainda agora vinha na A22 a ver os núcleos de vegetação amarelados ou acastanhados e são inúmeros. E não, não é do Outono que a nossa vegetação não passa por essa mutação. Nunca vi os maquis com tão mau aspecto. Estes aguaceiros mal passam um palmo de terra agora imaginem como está o solo a 50cm, 1m ou mais de fundo...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Nov 2019 às 15:40)

Boas,
Mais alguma chuva pelo Alentejo hoje. No entanto, os valores de acumulado já são algo distintos...
Portalegre: *14.2mm*
Netatmo: *3mm*
Elvas: *1.9mm*

Arronches na típica "fronteira" , mas pelas imagens de radar devem ter caído mais de 5mm. A falta que faz uma estação meteorológica por lá. 

Ontem a netatmo acumulou *16mm*. Vamos ver o que o dia de amanhã tem para dar!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2019 às 19:05)

Boas. 13.0mm por aqui, com 20.6mm ontem. Nada mau.

Sigo com 11.3ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2019 às 19:18)

Estremoz: mais um aguaceiro que acabou de cair acerca de um quarto de hora... Tem sido assim uma constante desde a uma hora da tarde, quando esteve a chover Ininterruptamente mais de uma hora.

*Netatmo Weathermap ESTREMOZ*

Ontem = 39,9 mm
Hoje = 12,2 mm

Sol, quando voltas ?


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2019 às 19:30)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e ainda chuviscou. A EMA acumulou 0.5 mm. 

Máxima: 18.0ºC
mínima: 11.8ºC


----------



## JPAG (21 Nov 2019 às 21:14)

Boas. 

Por aqui a chuva hoje começou ao final da madrugada e acabou por volta das 8h e não voltou mais.. Infelizmente nenhum dos aguaceiros da tarde passou em Vila Viçosa ou no Alandroal. 

No campo aqui à volta a erva ainda não é muita.. o gado infelizmente ainda depende da palha para alimentação. Eu diria que, com a chuva prevista para amanhã, só depois o que viesse é que começava a acumular nas charcas e barragens.. mas parece que a partir do fim de semana a chuva começará a escassear.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2019 às 21:19)

JPAG disse:


> Por aqui a chuva hoje começou ao final da madrugada e acabou por volta das 8h e não voltou mais.. Infelizmente nenhum dos aguaceiros da tarde passou em Vila Viçosa ou no Alandroal.



Já falta pouco para voltar a chover no interior alentejano... a partir da 01h30/02h00 da próxima madrugada, aproximadamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Nov 2019 às 21:25)

JPAG disse:


> Boas.
> 
> Por aqui a chuva hoje começou ao final da madrugada e acabou por volta das 8h e não voltou mais.. Infelizmente nenhum dos aguaceiros da tarde passou em Vila Viçosa ou no Alandroal.
> 
> No campo aqui à volta a erva ainda não é muita.. o gado infelizmente ainda depende da palha para alimentação. Eu diria que, com a chuva prevista para amanhã, só depois o que viesse é que começava a acumular nas charcas e barragens.. mas parece que a partir do fim de semana a chuva começará a escassear.



Aqui por estes lados, os terrenos de erva espontanea, já cobrem todo o solo por completo, e em alguns locais mais baixos, a erva já quase que tem altura suficiente para ser ceifada e dar por exemplo a ovelhas, ou cabras.
Os meus patos, agora praticamente se alimentam em exclusividade de ervas que vão comendo ao longo do dia, o consumo de ração diária é irrisória, neste momento.


----------



## JPAG (21 Nov 2019 às 21:36)

Gerofil disse:


> Já falta pouco para voltar a chover no interior alentejano... a partir da 01h30/02h00 da próxima madrugada, aproximadamente.



Sim, conto com chuva generalizada a partir das 2h. Vamos esperar que sejam mais de *20 mm* para bem da região 



Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui por estes lados, os terrenos de erva espontanea, já cobrem todo o solo por completo, e em alguns locais mais baixos, a erva já quase que tem altura suficiente para ser ceifada e dar por exemplo a ovelhas, ou cabras.
> Os meus patos, agora praticamente se alimentam em exclusividade de ervas que vão comendo ao longo do dia, o consumo de ração diária é irrisória, neste momento.



Nos terrenos que foram lavrados cedo a erva tem vindo a aparecer já com alguns centímetros, algumas vezes até 1 palmo (raro). Nos terrenos agrícolas, tipo olivais e montados, e nos baldios ainda é escassa e ainda predomina o amarelado das ervas secas do verão. A humidade superficial dos solos será, à partida, suficiente para a erva crescer bem nas próximas semanas... o problema é, e será, o abastecimento das charcas e albufeiras num futuro próximo.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Nov 2019 às 22:18)

Boas,
Choveu bem de madrugada, até me fez acordar, a estação do IPMA acumulou mais quase 15mm hoje.
Vamos ver o que rende o dia de amanhã.


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Nov 2019 às 00:04)

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA HOJE NA REDE METEOALENTEJO

Serpa - 8,2mm
Herdade da Bemposta - 6,9mm
Beja - 14,4mm
Amareleja - 4,2mm
Mertola - 5,4mm
Moura - 4,8mm
Almodôvar - 11,6mm
Évora - 5,8mm
Mourão - 2,4mm
Quinta Maral - 3,6mm


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2019 às 01:48)

Boas, vai chovendo por aqui com 0.4mm acumulados, vento fraco e 10.3ºC. A calma antes da "tempestade".


----------



## vamm (22 Nov 2019 às 07:12)

Ontem foi um dia muito bom, com aguaceiros moderados a fortes o dia inteiro!

Agora vai chovendo moderado a forte e estão 13ºC


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2019 às 08:09)

2,3mm
com os 9,8mm de ontem...

o mês deve andar nos 15mm.

a média é perto de 90mm.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Nov 2019 às 08:48)

Bom dia

Sim senhor, hoje pode-se dizer que chove . Impressionante a quantidade de água que choveu durante a madrugada e o que está a cair agora mesmo do céu. Para quem fez uma viagem como eu faço todos os dias, é simplesmente maravilhoso ver a alteração drástica em poucos dias na paisagem. O problema na viagem é toda a atenção por causa dos pesados...
Hoje todos os cursos de água e mesmo onde não os há, corre água. Agora começam a encher as albufeiras, pois os solos estão saturados. Vamos com 22,6 mm até às 07h e espero ainda muito mais


----------



## MikeCT (22 Nov 2019 às 08:51)

Esta chuvinha da manhã rendeu 7,2mm por Faro (cidade).  Total do mês vai nos 18,8mm apenas...


----------



## cool (22 Nov 2019 às 09:27)

Bom dia.
Manhã de temporal aqui na Serra de Grândola...chuva fraca a moderada e muito vento.
Pelo radar pode ser que ainda chova mais alguma coisa !


----------



## comentador (22 Nov 2019 às 09:43)

Bom dia,

Chove bem em Alvalade do Sado, desde madrugada que cai moderada e continua, excelente dia.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2019 às 09:49)

Boas,
Mais um excelente dia para o Alto Alentejo. 
Acumulados até ao momento:
Portalegre: *31mm*
Netatmo: *23.1mm* (10.1mm em 1 hora)
Elvas: *16.3mm*

Pelo radar, ainda deverá chover mais qualquer coisa por lá.


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Nov 2019 às 10:11)

O dia de hoje é que deve ficar aquém das expectativas.... pelo radar não se vê ja nada se especial para aqui


----------



## trovoadas (22 Nov 2019 às 10:31)

Foi bom enquanto durou...Os acumulados devem de andar entre os 15 a 20mm no interior. No litoral pelos vistos nem aos 10 chega.
Vai fechar a torneira... Outra vez...


----------



## criz0r (22 Nov 2019 às 10:35)

Mais "Combustível" para encher o Alqueva.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2019 às 10:37)

@Dias Miguel daqui a uns minutos isso vai aquecer por aí  Bela linha!
A ver se o Rio Caia ganha vida...
Portalegre está quase nos 35mm
*24.2mm* na netatmo. Quase 70mm mensais, um bom pulo...


----------



## cool (22 Nov 2019 às 10:38)

Hoje a minha zona tem sido bafejada pela sorte.
Chove incessantemente desde algumas horas...já há fios de água a escorrer dos barrancos....bela rega.
Peço desculpa de estar a fazer inveja aos colegas que não tem sido bafejados neste episódio !


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Nov 2019 às 10:43)

RedeMeteo disse:


> O dia de hoje é que deve ficar aquém das expectativas.... pelo radar não se vê ja nada se especial para aqui



Acho que é cedo para tirares essa conclusão







Por Arronches, chuva diluviana e com boas perspectivas para a próxima hora.
@joralentejano os acumulados na próxima hora deverão ser consideráveis entre Portalegre e Elvas


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Nov 2019 às 10:46)

joralentejano disse:


> @Dias Miguel daqui a uns minutos isso vai aquecer por aí  Bela linha!
> A ver se o Rio Caia ganha vida...
> Portalegre está quase nos 35mm
> *24.2mm* na netatmo. Quase 70mm mensais, um bom pulo...



O Rio Caia e a Ribeira de Arronches já tinham um bom caudal quando passei às 8.30h. Agora estarão mais alimentadas.. Inclusive no Facebook de pessoas de Arronches já tens imagens do Açude.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2019 às 11:01)

Ribeira entre Arronches e a freguesia de Esperança que abastece a Barragem do Abrilongo:

Esta mesma estava a 1% no final de Outubro...


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2019 às 11:02)

Chove, e bem, 28.4mm e continua a somar com chuva moderada constante. As zonas de altitude como a estação do IPMA já vão quase nos 40mm. Vento moderado com rajadas e 14.2ºC.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Nov 2019 às 11:14)

joralentejano disse:


> Ribeira entre Arronches e a freguesia de Esperança que abastece a Barragem do Abrilongo:
> 
> Esta mesma estava a 1% no final de Outubro...



Agora falta saber como vai a Ribeira de Abrilongo e de Manguês. Mas aposto que levarão ainda mais água que a Ribeira de Ouguela


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2019 às 11:21)

Ribeira de Arronches com um bom caudal


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2019 às 11:46)

Boas,
Por aqui parece que já parou e o céu começa a clarear, a EMA acumulou 42mm até ao momento.
Segue-se agora o pós-frontal.


----------



## efcm (22 Nov 2019 às 11:47)

cool disse:


> Hoje a minha zona tem sido bafejada pela sorte.
> Chove incessantemente desde algumas horas...já há fios de água a escorrer dos barrancos....bela rega.
> Peço desculpa de estar a fazer inveja aos colegas que não tem sido bafejados neste episódio !


E que zona é?


----------



## cool (22 Nov 2019 às 11:54)

Serra de Grândola!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2019 às 12:01)

Estremoz: agora chuva muito intensa...


----------



## talingas (22 Nov 2019 às 12:16)

Elvas em modo diluviano. Com rajadas.


----------



## Gates (22 Nov 2019 às 12:28)

No Alto Alentejo, temos alguns cursos de água que sigam para sul, para alimentar o Guadiana/Alqueva e capitalizar esta chuvinha que cai na zona de Portalegre?
No google os grandes afluentes parecem todos ser na margem esquerda...

Edit: consegui apanhar o rio Caia, daí que seja tantas vezes aqui referido.


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Nov 2019 às 12:46)

Que grande acumulado em Évora é incrível as diferenças no Alentejo 
http://meteoalentejo.no-ip.biz/dados-evora/


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Nov 2019 às 12:52)

Aqui já abriu o sol e vêm agora rajadas de vento fortes, com 60 km/h neste momento.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2019 às 12:53)

Estremoz: precipitação de 13,4 mm na última hora... O acumulado de hoje vai nos 32,9 mm.

A superfície frontal fria já vai no Baixo Alentejo e aqui surgem os primeiros raios de sol.


----------



## cool (22 Nov 2019 às 12:54)

Fogo...que enorme chuvada em Grândola...é aquela linha de instabilidade que se formou na linha entre Setúbal e Campo Maior e que se desloca para sul.
Não esperava tanta chuva...!


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2019 às 12:58)

Muito sol e vento agora.
Acumulado de 44,1mm até agora.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Nov 2019 às 13:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Muito sol e vento agora.
> Acumulado de 44,1mm até agora.



Em 10 horas. É um valor considerável. 
Os rios e ribeiras que nascem na Serra de S, Mamede levam uma boa carga de água. Creio que só em Março de 2018 houve dias com esta quantidade de precipitação.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Nov 2019 às 13:52)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Em 10 horas. É um valor considerável.
> Os rios e ribeiras que nascem na Serra de S, Mamede levam uma boa carga de água. Creio que só em Março de 2018 houve dias com esta quantidade de precipitação.


Sim valores como o de hoje talvez desde essa altura, mas este ano também tem sido uma miséria de chuva, ainda assim sempre vai caindo algo por aqui.
Entretanto vento forte, as figueiras que ainda tinham algumas folhas, hoje ficam despidas.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Nov 2019 às 14:46)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sim valores como o de hoje talvez desde essa altura, mas este ano também tem sido uma miséria de chuva, ainda assim sempre vai caindo algo por aqui.
> Entretanto vento forte, as figueiras que ainda tinham algumas folhas, hoje ficam despidas.



O Vale Lourenço deverá parecer uma floresta em pleno Parque Nacional do Gerês ou nos Picos da Europa  É um dos locais mais belos do Parque Natural da Serra de S. Mamede


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2019 às 15:19)

Logo mais vou fazer aqui um apanhado dos adivinhadores do tempo que ontem e hoje previam a pouca sorte que o sul tem na passagem destas superfícies frontais activas... 

Entretanto algumas cartas para registo...


----------



## Jorge_scp (22 Nov 2019 às 15:50)

Já agora, na Serra de Monchique hoje acumulou *44 mm* até agora. E vai com *178.6 mm* este mês! Um mundo à parte no Algarve e mesmo para o sul do país.


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 16:02)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Já agora, na Serra de Monchique hoje acumulou *44 mm* até agora. E vai com *178.6 mm* este mês! Um mundo à parte no Algarve e mesmo para o sul do país.


Monchique 
Irei estar lá no final de dezembro 
Conheço bem , um mundo natural e à parte 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2019 às 16:16)

Gates disse:


> No Alto Alentejo, temos alguns cursos de água que sigam para sul, para alimentar o Guadiana/Alqueva e capitalizar esta chuvinha que cai na zona de Portalegre?
> No google os grandes afluentes parecem todos ser na margem esquerda...
> 
> Edit: consegui apanhar o rio Caia, daí que seja tantas vezes aqui referido.


Do Alto Alentejo temos o Rio Caia (que passa na minha terra daí ser tão referido por aqui), o Rio Xévora que nasce na Serra de São Mamede, mas grande parte do seu percurso é feito em Espanha e a Ribeira do Abrilongo. 
Atualmente, só o Rio Xévora chegará ao Guadiana porque não tem nenhuma barragem pela frente. O Rio Caia tem uma barragem enorme com apenas 12% de armazenamento, para abastecer e a Ribeira Do Abrilongo tem a Barragem do Abrilongo que apesar de ser pequena, terminou Outubro com apenas 1% de capacidade. De resto, assim mais significativo todos os restantes afluentes vêm de Espanha.


----------



## Dias Miguel (22 Nov 2019 às 16:30)

@trovoadas e @algarvio1980 é impressionante!  Acabei de ver o loop de imagens do Radar e a frente fragmentou-se exactamente quando ia passar por Faro e creio que pouco deverá ter chovido...
Conseguem confirmar isso??


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2019 às 16:39)

Boas,
Então cá deixo umas fotos que me enviaram da cheia completamente inesperada no Rio Caia. Se os solos não tivessem tão secos, tinha galgado margens...
Ribeira De Arronches:









Ribeira de Caia:






Mais umas fotos, de Emílio Moitas:













Algures na zona da freguesia de Esperança:
___________________
E finalmente temos um alívio da seca, mas nada está resolvido! É impressionante o que uma simples descida em latitude do Anticiclone faz...
Podia continuar!! 

Acumulados:
Portalegre: *44.2mm*
Netatmo: *37.2mm*
Elvas: *36.2mm*

Entre Domingo e hoje:
Portalegre: *98.8mm*
Netatmo: *66.1mm*
Elvas: *66.5mm*

A netatmo segue com *82mm* mensais e* 297mm *anuais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Nov 2019 às 16:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Então cá deixo umas fotos que me enviaram da cheia completamente inesperada no Rio Caia. Se os solos não tivessem tão secos, tinha galgado margens...
> Ribeira De Arronches:
> 
> ...



É mesmo um excelente caudal de facto, tendo em conta a seca que nos assolou durante vários meses, já tinha saudade de ver aí o penedo no meio do rio, só com a "cabeça de fora", agora já com os solos bem hidratados, toda a água que cair a partir de agora é ainda mais valiosa, para grande parte das barragens.
Hoje de manhã fui dar uma volta, por aqui, e todas as linhas de água continuam ainda completamente secas, terá de chover muito mais ainda.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Nov 2019 às 17:28)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Então cá deixo umas fotos que me enviaram da cheia completamente inesperada no Rio Caia. Se os solos não tivessem tão secos, tinha galgado margens...
> Ribeira De Arronches:
> 
> ...




Finalmente as boas notícias vão aparecendo Jorge  Grande lufada de ar fresco, assim dá gosto  Parece que o antílope vai voltar no final do mês, mas tudo bem, desde que não seja o bloqueio do costume dos últimos anos a partir de Dezembro  Se não  for assim ainda temos muito Outono/Inverno/Primavera para trazer boa e muita precipitação


----------



## MikeCT (22 Nov 2019 às 17:32)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Acabei de ver o loop de imagens do Radar e a frente fragmentou-se exactamente quando ia passar por Faro e creio que pouco deverá ter chovido...
> Conseguem confirmar isso??



Nem pingou sequer na cidade...


----------



## trovoadas (22 Nov 2019 às 17:44)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @trovoadas e @algarvio1980 é impressionante!  Acabei de ver o loop de imagens do Radar e a frente fragmentou-se exactamente quando ia passar por Faro e creio que pouco deverá ter chovido...
> Conseguem confirmar isso??


Só choveu bem de manhã e foi aí uns 30min entre as 8h30 e as 9h00 depois passou a chuva fraca mais uma meia hora.
Entretanto passei a tarde por Armação de Pêra e depois Albufeira e só houve alguns períodos de chuva fraca/chuvisco. Pelo radar nota-se perfeitamente que a frente veio de noroeste pelo que foi o normal. Há umas semanas atrás os modelos previam a formação de depressões secundárias mais a sul e que foram gradualmente retirando e consequentemente reduzindo a precipitação.
O núcleo desta depressão passou claramente muito a Norte portanto não podíamos esperar milagres.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Nov 2019 às 19:36)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @trovoadas e @algarvio1980 é impressionante!  Acabei de ver o loop de imagens do Radar e a frente fragmentou-se exactamente quando ia passar por Faro e creio que pouco deverá ter chovido...
> Conseguem confirmar isso??



Aqui choveu fraco que ainda molhou a rua e o vento soprou bem, de resto, nada mais. 

Por aqui, dia de céu nublado com bastante vento e alguma chuva de manhã.

Máxima. 18.4ºC
mínima: 10.7ºC

Precipitação: 6 mm

Sigo com 23 mm este mês.


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2019 às 20:00)

um carro a fazer ciclismo na pequena ciclovia do cais novo... antes da 9 da manhã.

as pessoas já não sabem o que é chover.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Nov 2019 às 21:20)

Bom desta vez os modelos estiveram muito bem na previsão para o sul. 
Bons acumulados no Alentejo sobretudo no Alto Alentejo.
Cerca de 15 mm no baixo Alentejo. 
Certamente depois destes dias as albufeiras da bacia do Sado terão uma recuperação muito boa..


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2019 às 21:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É mesmo um excelente caudal de facto, tendo em conta a seca que nos assolou durante vários meses, já tinha saudade de ver aí o penedo no meio do rio, só com a "cabeça de fora", agora já com os solos bem hidratados, toda a água que cair a partir de agora é ainda mais valiosa, para grande parte das barragens.
> Hoje de manhã fui dar uma volta, por aqui, e todas as linhas de água continuam ainda completamente secas, terá de chover muito mais ainda.


É verdade, não estava mesmo nada à espera que enchesse tanto ao ponto que a pedra ficasse quase tapada.  Pois é, a partir de agora já começaria a ser boa chuva também para as barragens, mas parece que não é para continuar. Pelo menos desta forma...


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Finalmente as boas notícias vão aparecendo Jorge  Grande lufada de ar fresco, assim dá gosto Parece que o antílope vai voltar no final do mês, mas tudo bem, desde que não seja o bloqueio do costume dos últimos anos a partir de Dezembro. Se não  for assim ainda temos muito Outono/Inverno/Primavera para trazer boa e muita precipitação


Finalmente algo de bom neste ano miserável em termos de precipitação  Seria excelente se fosse para continuar...
Parece que sim e não me agrada nada o bloqueio nesta altura porque infelizmente, nos últimos anos tem sido sempre assim que se originam os invernos secos. Mas podem haver surpresas, veremos...
Já tenho saudades de um inverno inteiro com situações sucessivas idênticas à de hoje. Lá está, isso é do tempo em que o anticiclone ia para Sul como era normal...


----------



## jamestorm (22 Nov 2019 às 21:49)

E dá gosto ver a enchente no Caia, ainda bem!! 



joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Então cá deixo umas fotos que me enviaram da cheia completamente inesperada no Rio Caia. Se os solos não tivessem tão secos, tinha galgado margens...
> Ribeira De Arronches:
> 
> ...


----------



## RedeMeteo (22 Nov 2019 às 21:59)

PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA HOJE NA REDE METEOALENTEJO 

Serpa - 17,8mm
Herdade da Bemposta - 17,1mm
Beja - 27,9mm
Amareleja - 18,3mm
Mertola - 6,8mm
Moura - 15,4mm
Almodôvar - 7,4mm
Évora - 37,8mm
Mourão - 18,2mm
Quinta Maral - 30,6mm

www.meteoalentejo.pt


----------



## João Pedro (22 Nov 2019 às 22:08)

RedeMeteo disse:


> PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA HOJE NA REDE METEOALENTEJO
> 
> Serpa - 17,8mm
> Herdade da Bemposta - 17,1mm
> ...


As minhas raízes alentejanas ficaram bem regadinhas hoje! YAY!  Tem é de continuar...


----------



## joselamego (22 Nov 2019 às 22:09)

RedeMeteo disse:


> PRECIPITAÇÃO ACUMULADA HOJE NA REDE METEOALENTEJO
> 
> Serpa - 17,8mm
> Herdade da Bemposta - 17,1mm
> ...


Fico feliz que esteja a melhorar o Alentejo 
Gratidão Deus 
Monchique também está razoável 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (22 Nov 2019 às 22:51)

jamestorm disse:


> E dá gosto ver a enchente no Caia, ainda bem!!


É verdade! A barragem e todos nós agradecemos.  Por mim, podia ser assim até à primavera que não me queixava. Muita gente pode achar disparate, mas aquilo que tenho presenciado nos últimos anos neste sentido, dá-me para dizer estas coisas. 
____________________
Entretanto, mais um vídeo de hoje e não podia estar mais de acordo com aquilo que o autor diz na descrição.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2019 às 18:48)

Boas , por aqui, dia com alguma nebulosidade durante a manhã tornando-se pouco nublado á tarde. Ainda choveu durante a madrugada.

Máxima: 18.5ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## comentador (23 Nov 2019 às 19:52)

Boa noite!  Ontem a precipitação acumulada foi de 19,0 mm em Alvalade Sado. Uma boa rega, os campos já parecem outros com mais vida e tudo mais verde. Hoje foi um dia com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado de Noroeste. O total do evento desde 4ª feira rendeu 43,0 mm. Estas foram as primeiras chuvas a sério deste Outono no Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (23 Nov 2019 às 20:21)

Agora a partir deste momento resta nos esperar por uma nova mudança de padrão. Se a predominância do AA não seja por meses mas apenas semanas!!
Boa noite a todos.. É a todos que se sentem trolls, um beijo na testa..


----------



## frederico (24 Nov 2019 às 13:43)

Com estes acumulados poderemos estar à beira de termos recordes... ano civil mais seco de sempre... se não chover nada de jeito no Sotavento e zonas do Baixo Alentejo é o que irá suceder.

Cacela, por exemplo, com média em torno dos 550 mm, nem chegou ainda aos 130 mm, quase 5 vezes abaixo do normal. O mais grave é que para trás não há anos acima da média para compensar e há vários abaixo. Isto está numa situação muito mais grave que a de 2005, pois nesse ano o Outono foi muito chuvoso.

Com altas pressões que persistem tempos sem fim no triângulo Açores-Madeira-Gibraltar o Algarve será igual ao Levante espanhol. Estas frentes de Noroeste não deixam nada (só no Norte e Centro do país).


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Nov 2019 às 21:36)

Boas,
Chuva fraca mas que molha bem, juntamente com nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Nov 2019 às 15:56)

Boas,
Hoje está mais ameno, já há uns bons dias que o o ar não estava tão "morno", estão 15°c.
Alguma chuva de madrugada, que até surpreendeu, a estação do IPMA recolheu mais 14,8mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2019 às 19:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com chuva fraca durante a manhã.

Máxima: 18.4ºC
mínima: 12.1ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm

Neste momento, está a ficar nevoeiro.


----------



## comentador (25 Nov 2019 às 20:08)

Boa noite

O dia amanheceu com períodos de chuva fraca e por vezes moderada que rendeu 4,0 mm. A tarde já teve bons períodos de Sol.  A destacar a temperatura que está bem amena, quer durante a noite quer durante o dia.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Nov 2019 às 20:16)

Com o regresso deste padrão, os acumulados mais expressivos dão-se nas regiões montanhosas. No caso do Alto Alentejo, tal como já foi referido, Portalegre até surpreendeu e provavelmente na frente de amanhã vai acontecer o mesmo. Nas zonas em volta, os acumulados foram dentro do previsto e idênticos àquilo que se tem registado ao longo do mês todo. 
Portalegre: *14.8mm*
Netatmo: *5.8mm*
Elvas:* 4.1mm*

A netatmo lá ultrapassou a barreira dos 300mm anuais  , segue com *304mm* e em termos mensais com *88mm*. Não é nada mau, mas mais de 60mm foram da semana passada e tal como já referi, o facto de estar perto da média, é inútil. Até porque, a partir de dezembro regressa o costume e sabe-se lá por quanto tempo...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Nov 2019 às 09:44)

Boas,
Cai bem por aqui.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2019 às 11:13)

Estremoz: a superfície frontal passa agora por aqui; chove   de forma moderada, com algum vento...

Edit (14h45): erro de análise meu ... A frente cruza Estremoz a partir das 13h30...


----------



## cool (26 Nov 2019 às 14:39)

Boas.
Chuva moderada aqui por Grândola...algum vento e temperatura amena.


----------



## cool (26 Nov 2019 às 15:47)

Apesar da chuva do últimos dias dá para ver que ainda há muitas zonas sem erva aqui na Serra.












O açude aqui do monte...onde dá para ver na zona dos juncos o nível habitual e o estado em que se encontra agora:






Mas pronto...está a chover agora e ainda pode vir muita água nos próximos tempos...vamos ser positivos...!


----------



## Dias Miguel (26 Nov 2019 às 15:51)

Boa tarde

Choveu durante a madrugada, esteve uma manhã relativamente calma em Arronches, mas desde o meio dia que não parou de chover.  Calculo que uns 10 mm devem ter caído até agora. O Radar tem dado uma imagem enganosa da precipitação, a qual continua moderada neste momento.
Temperatura agradável e sem vento.
Ela que continue


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Nov 2019 às 15:56)

Por aqui está um belo dia invernal, chuva, vento e bastante nevoeiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2019 às 16:02)

Por aqui não tanto nevoeiro mas vai chovendo com algum vento. 12.4mm acumulados e 14.6ºC. Vento na ordem dos 30 km/h.


----------



## RedeMeteo (26 Nov 2019 às 17:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por aqui não tanto nevoeiro mas vai chovendo com algum vento. 12.4mm acumulados e 14.6ºC. Vento na ordem dos 30 km/h.


Boa noite
Preciso falar contigo como posso fazer?


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2019 às 19:29)

Boas,
E foi mais um dia de chuva pela região. Este novembro fica marcado por ter um pouco de precipitação quase todos os dias.
Portalegre: *17.7mm*
Netatmo: *10.5mm*
Elvas: *6mm*

O acumulado mensal da estação de Portalegre deve ser bastante generoso, mas não tenho os registos do mês todo. Desde dia 17 acumulou* 136mm*.
A netatmo segue com* 99mm* , mas até ao final do mês deve ultrapassar os 100mm.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Nov 2019 às 19:50)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> E foi mais um dia de chuva pela região. Este novembro fica marcado por ter um pouco de precipitação quase todos os dias.
> Portalegre: *17.7mm*
> Netatmo: *10.5mm*
> ...


Pelas minhas contas, a estação de Portalegre leva no mínimo 170mm este mês, mas escapou-me um dia ou outro também, tem chovido bem aqui pela serra de S.Mamede.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2019 às 19:59)

Esta chuva tem beneficiado mais as zonas de altitude, tanto que há mais dias de nevoeiro e morrinha nas zonas da serra do que aqui na minha zona, o que ajuda nos acumulados também. Este mês sigo com 131.2mm.

Edit: 409.6mm acumulados este ano, com dados de Janeiro em falta porque só instalei o datalogger da Davis nesse mês.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Nov 2019 às 20:07)

Davidmpb disse:


> Pelas minhas contas, a estação de Portalegre leva no mínimo 170mm este mês, mas escapou-me um dia ou outro também, tem chovido bem aqui pela serra de S.Mamede.


Pois, este tipo de padrão beneficia sempre muito as zonas de montanha e olhando para o acumulado de Portalegre, não é de admirar os acumulados registados mais para Norte. Não foi por acaso que o Rio Caia encheu na sexta-feira, pois a serra tem retido bastante precipitação e naquele dia então, foi excelente. A estação registou 45mm, mas em certas zonas da serra, onde os cursos de água têm as nascentes, deve ter-se aproximado dos 60mm ou até mais.
Novembro está assim próximo ou dentro da média na região. Apesar dos variados dias com registo de acumulados, tal como referir ontem num post, grande parte da precipitação mensal foi registada em 1 semana. Agora se fosse para continuar, já começaríamos a ver água por todo o lado...


----------



## Jorge_scp (26 Nov 2019 às 20:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, este tipo de padrão beneficia sempre muito as zonas de montanha e olhando para o acumulado de Portalegre, não é de admirar os acumulados registados mais para Norte. Não foi por acaso que o Rio Caia encheu na sexta-feira, pois a serra tem retido bastante precipitação e naquele dia então, foi excelente. A estação registou 45mm, mas em certas zonas da serra, onde os cursos de água têm as nascentes, deve ter-se aproximado dos 60mm ou até mais.
> Novembro está assim próximo ou dentro da média na região. Apesar dos variados dias com registo de acumulados, tal como referir ontem num post, grande parte da precipitação mensal foi registada em 1 semana. Agora se fosse para continuar, já começaríamos a ver água por todo o lado...



Sem dúvida, precipitações maioritariamente estratiformes, muitas horas de nevoeiro, muita humidade, as zonas mais altas levam muita vantagem. Até aqui no litoral, a Serra de Sintra tem sido beneficiada, assim como a Serra da Arrábida (eu estou próximo, mas a mais baixa altitude, e tenho 144.8 mm) relativamente a zonas do distrito a altitudes próximas do nível do mar. A Serra S. Mamede com acumulados certamente a rondar os 200 mm, bem superiores a Arronches, Elvas e afins. A Serra de Monchique regista acumulados de 220 mm, bem superiores ao barlavento algarvio e então comparando com o sotavento não se fala... incríveis as diferenças neste último caso. Em situações de NW, a Serra de Monchique com os seus 900 m e mesmo o Caldeirão apagam completamente as frentes antes de chegarem ao sotavento algarvio... basta ver a imagem de radar desta tarde.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2019 às 22:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e a frente ainda deu um bom aguaceiro por aqui.

Máxima: 19.3ºC
mínima: 14.2ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2019 às 01:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas, E foi mais um dia de chuva pela região. Este novembro fica marcado por ter um pouco de precipitação quase todos os dias. Portalegre: *17.7mm *Netatmo: *10.5mm *Elvas: *6mm *O acumulado mensal da estação de Portalegre deve ser bastante generoso, mas não tenho os registos do mês todo. Desde dia 17 acumulou* 136mm*. A netatmo segue com* 99mm* , mas até ao final do mês deve ultrapassar os 100mm.



A netatmo de Estremoz já acumulou *129,6 mm* de precipitação neste mês de Novembro.


----------



## comentador (27 Nov 2019 às 20:47)

Boa noite!

A precipitação acumulada ontem em Alvalade foi de 11,5 mm. Hoje o dia foi ameno, vento fraco e períodos de céu muito nublado.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2019 às 23:34)

Estremoz: finalmente uma manhã de sol e pausa na chuva ... 




*Diferença entre o valor previsto e observado das temperaturas extremas diárias a 2 m*:

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.localidade.hora/prev.verificacao/forecast-verification.jsp


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Nov 2019 às 23:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com algumas nuvens mas brilhou o sol.

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 10.2ºC

Bastante humidade está tudo molhado.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2019 às 00:22)

Agricultores alentejanos preocupados com a seca:

https://www.cm-tv.pt/programas/espe...s-de-gado-desesperados-com-a-escassez-de-agua

(O vídeo também está no meu blogue.)


----------



## Davidmpb (29 Nov 2019 às 22:22)

Boas,
Tal como ontem, dia enfadonho, pouca ou nenhuma precipitação, agora com o cair da noite o nevoeiro cerrou.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Nov 2019 às 23:13)

Boa Noite,
Mantém-se o padrão dos rios atmosféricos e assim deverá permanecer até domingo, com alguns chuviscos pelo meio. Orografia e a humidade elevada a originar bastante nevoeiro nos pontos altos de Portalegre.
Por Arronches, céu com períodos de muito nublado e a noite segue agradável com* 15,7ºC* e 100% hr.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Nov 2019 às 09:25)

*Seca no Algarve: os furos secaram e a água da barragem ainda não chega à torneira. Valem-lhe os autotanques*
MadreMedia / Lusa
30 nov 2019 08:06

A seca que assola o nordeste algarvio está a obrigar populações do interior de Castro Marim a dependerem de autotanques para terem água potável, já que a chuva que tem caído não tem sido suficiente para repor as reservas subterrâneas.
...  https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...nao-chega-a-torneira-valem-lhe-os-autotanques


----------



## joralentejano (30 Nov 2019 às 16:32)

Boas,
Muita chuva durante a passagem da linha, pequena mas boa! 
Desde a hora de almoço que tem chovido fraco e a temperatura tem-se mantido agradável.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2019 às 00:15)

Boa Noite,
Mais uma rega razoável hoje (ou ontem), mas de curta duração e por isso os acumulados não são expressivos. Quanto mais para sul, pior...
Portalegre: *7.1mm*
Netatmo: *2.5mm*
Elvas: *1.4mm*

Cerca de 5mm aqui em Arronches.

Novembro termina com* 103.7mm* na netatmo. Ano hidrológico com *126.4mm* e 2019 com* 320mm*.

Atualmente, algum nevoeiro com *12,2ºC*.


----------



## jamestorm (1 Dez 2019 às 00:30)

*103.7mm*   é um valor razoável para Arronches, não é? 



joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais uma rega razoável hoje (ou ontem), mas de curta duração e por isso os acumulados não são expressivos. Quanto mais para sul, pior...
> Portalegre: *7.1mm*
> Netatmo: *2.5mm*
> ...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2019 às 00:50)

jamestorm disse:


> *103.7mm*   é um valor razoável para Arronches, não é?


É bastante e tendo em conta os últimos tempos, é ainda melhor!  Desse valor, 67mm foram registados em menos de uma semana (entre dia 17 e 22).
A normal climatológica de novembro para Portalegre, segundo o IPMA, é 115mm. Segundo este site, para Arronches é 86mm, o que não deve andar nada longe.

A zona da Serra de S. Mamede deverá ter chegado aos 200mm e o Rio Caia vai bem abastecido. Agora que começaria a ser bom para abastecer as barragens, nascentes etc é que vai para de chover.  Pelo menos por aqui está tudo bem verde, o que sempre dá alguma alegria.


----------

